# Recommendations For Post LR Software



## Replytoken (Sep 8, 2013)

Recently I have been having my images printed by commercial labs in a variety of formats for marketing purposes (posters, bookmarks, business cards, greeting cards, post cards).  While some of the labs have their own in-house software, or use ROES software, there are instances where I need to combine text and an image together and have the file ready to send to the lab.  Usually they want the file in JPEG, PDF or TIFF format, and often times the templates that they make available assume that you are using PS or Quark.  I do not own either, and really do not do much pixel-based image manipulation, so I do not have a strong interest to learn, or acquire, PS.  I do have PS Elements 8.0, but find it incredibly frustrating and not very intuitive, and GIMP does not seem any more intuitive.  Years ago, I had to use MS Publisher for designing brochures and flyers, and the paradigm is very different that PSE.  It was suggested that I consider a layout program like InDesign rather than an image editor, but InDesign seems like overkill for what I am doing.  So, I could use some recommendations as I need a program that is reasonably easy to use (and hopefully affordable) that will allow me to place text and images on templates without requiring years of learning.  Also, it needs to output a high quality product for printing.  In addition to the programs that I have mentioned above, I came across Serif's PagePlus, Scribus, Formatpixel, Pagestream, Sagelight and PhotoLine.  Is a design layout program a better solution for my needs, and do they operate under a different interface than image editors?  Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.  I am presently leaning towards Serif's PagePlus, but I have not had a chance to try it out.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Sep 8, 2013)

In the past, I have used PagePlus for layout, PSE is basic and can manage your HDR, Panoramas etc. PaintshopPro (PSP) now owned by Corel has a lot of PS functionality and is probably a step up from PSE and easier to understand and use. PS/PSE and PSP are not easy for layout. So, for that I would tend to prefer PagePlus or Scribus.  Although Scribus has a level of complexity above Page Plus that makes it unattractive for me.  I found a trial of InDesign to be difficult to master although with some training it might be OK. 
PagePlus has a free trial that IIRC was restricted but had enough functionality for a good evaluation.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 8, 2013)

Useful recommendations, Cletus. Thank you!

--Ken


----------

